# Model 3 Pictures



## TrevP

Here's the matte black prototype that was spotted at the factory.

Should help some of you who wanted to see it in the daylight.


----------



## Reggie

Definitely like the Matte black over the gloss. Very future looking. It's a color I would consider along with my first choice, Red.


----------



## Sovsigryden

More here...

http://insideevs.com/tesla-model-3-in-matte-black-in-the-wild-gallery/


----------



## The Magic Number

I can see why matte black is a popular option, but it just doesn't do it for me. In one of the test ride videos, you can see fingerprints all over the handles and trunk area. I imagine it's going to be difficult to keep clean. Also not a fan of those rims, either. They look like black pinwheels to me.

However, it is unique and I can see how it would be sporty looking. Even though it's not my taste, I'm happy that Tesla is strongly considering it as a production option.


----------



## TrevP

The paint is a matte finish similar to BMW's "Frozen" paint. You have to be very careful with these types of finishes, you can't wax them, you can't use anything abrasive on them, you can't buff out scratches. It's basically a matte clear coat instead of a glossy clear coat. And it attracts fingerprints.

Watch this video for more information on the paint and how to maintain it. You might change your mind...


----------



## JeffinAZ

TrevP said:


> The paint is a matte finish similar to BMW's "Frozen" paint. You have to be very careful with these types of finishes, you can't wax them, you can't use anything abrasive on them, you can't buff out scratches. It's basically a matte clear coat instead of a glossy clear coat. And it attracts fingerprints.
> 
> Watch this video for more information on the paint and how to maintain it. You might change your mind...


I definitley have changed mine after seeing the vid--thanks for the info...


----------



## TrevP

The silver Model 3 prototype was just spotted at the factory.


----------



## TE3LA

TrevP said:


> The silver Model 3 prototype was just spotted at the factory.


Only first few seconds of this one appear to be new footage, but thanks for posting! That silver paint looks absolutely amazing.

Its going to be a tough 2 years jonzing for new glimpses of the M3 in public!


----------



## TrevP

Wait until next year when Tesla starts testing mules on the road. The sightings will increase....


----------



## TE3LA

How is "Tesla Fan" just happening upon the Model 3 in various locations? Guessing its an insider...


----------



## Mitchs_Model_3

TrevP said:


> Wait until next year when Tesla starts testing mules on the road. The sightings will increase....


Hoping we'll get to see new colors pop up too in the process


----------



## AEDennis

From Motor Trend visit to Gigafactory today (via TMC post/Instagram).


----------



## AEDennis

AEDennis said:


> From Motor Trend visit to Gigafactory today (via TMC post/Instagram).


Another one from same thread.


----------



## Badback

I want!
I want!
I want!
I want!
I want!
I want!
I want!


----------



## garsh

I like the sign that says "please do not touch *or share pictures*".


----------



## TrevP

Damn, that car is nice


----------



## TE3LA

Just beautiful.

Go watch the video! http://www.motortrend.com/news/tesla-model-3-behind-the-scenes/


----------



## AEDennis

TE3LA said:


> Just beautiful.
> 
> Go watch the video! http://www.motortrend.com/news/tesla-model-3-behind-the-scenes/


Embedding it here:


----------



## MelindaV

it was nice to see in the daylight and moving  looking forward to seeing MTs SLR photos!


----------



## TE3LA

http://electrek.co/2016/04/27/tesla-model-3-prototype-pictures/


----------

